# GAME THREAD: Lakers 106, SuperSonics 101 (Final)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: SuperSonics at Lakers (February 23 - 6:30 p.m. PST)*

Seattle won tonight, without any of it's new players, 88-58, over a depleted Milwaukee team, which also did not have any of it's new players.

So it is kind of difficult to predict what we may see from Seattle on Sunday.

Not a bad game by the Lakers tonight over Portland, but I thought they didn't take adavantage of some poor shooting by the Trail Blazers. Still, they came away with a win and are only ½ game behind the fast-setting Suns for the 7 spot.

Thoughts?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*its on tomorrow ron!!*

kobe will get 50 - 60 i wish they had a day off.. but its cool
it could be a big game for shaq but i think they are still gonna ride kobe.. 
u know dfish is happy that the sonics dont have kenny or gp.. becuz he would be gettin torched.. watch out for 5 or 6 winning streak


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ESPN says it's on Sunday, February 23.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I see Kobe getting 50 myself .Usually I wouldn't make such declarations. But its Ray Allen's 1st game he won't know his teammates and his butter soft defense will be eaten alive. He may run Kobe to death though on defense But offensively there's going to be trouble. Lakers win easy. 

I kind of sense this streak thing is becoming a gorilla. Kobe I'm sure is aware of the historiical accomplishments he's reaching and his assists have gone way down which I really don't have a problem with But it seems like the Lakers are running on 2 tracks winning and continuing this streak. That last 2 to get 40 tonight for some reason didn't sit all that well with me. I know records are meant to be broken but the game was over. I'm not firm on it or coming down on Kobe for it I love this streak he's on we're winning and I actually think for right now its the best way for us to function. Just not let the Lakers as a team become slaves to it.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe will continue his great scoring streak, Shaq will have another huge game in the paint. The rest of the Lakers step-up and the LakeShow records another Win...creating some space in the race with Houston.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

If the 40+ comes naturally in the flow of the offese directed through him then I am fine with it, but if he just starts forcing shots to keep it going and passing up good oppurtunities to get assists then it will have officially become a liability to the team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If the Lakers win this game, and the Suns lose to the Wolves in Minnesota, the Lakers will have the 7th seed.

This is definitely a team the Lakers should beat.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> If the 40+ comes naturally in the flow of the offese directed through him then I am fine with it, but if he just starts forcing shots to keep it going and passing up good oppurtunities to get assists then it will have officially become a liability to the team.


Very good. I'm a huge Kobe as are many people on this site but when I think he is playing out of control I'll voice my opinion. I want Kobe to get his points w/o forcing everything like he has been. Obviously when you are as talented as he is you think you can make everything but I'd like to see him hook some of his teammates up and get Shaq involved a little more. I'd love to see them run that little pick-and-roll play more.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*piball*

your crazy man..
who else would u rather shoot the ball?
kobe is 48% from three and i think 48% from the floor in this 12 game streak..
plus the team is 10 - 2

keep on jacking them kobe!!!!!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

If Kobe gets matched up against Ray Allen, then yeah, he'll probably get over 40. But if he gets matched up against someone like Barry, then the streak might end. Barry is an excellent defender, even with his ankles injured.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: piball*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> your crazy man..
> who else would u rather shoot the ball?
> kobe is 48% from three and i think 48% from the floor in this 12 game streak..
> ...


Again I want Kobe to shoot the ball. I want to him to be aggressive but he has to play smart ball. He's shooting to close to 50% in his last games but you know what? He could be shooting 60% of he'd take smarter shots and stop forcing 5-6 shots a game. No matter how well he plays or shoots he has to keep his teammates involved. No matter how well he is going I'd rather he pass to an open Horry or Fox rather than force a fadeaway jumper over 3 defenders. I'd also like to see him get Shaq involved a little more because he can get Shaq easy shots. With all of the attention that he draws Kobe should be averaging 7-8 assists but during this streak I can't imagine him averaging more than 3. Kobe is a playmaker and he needs to get more people involved.


----------



## ghettobryant (Feb 15, 2003)

Kobe will run all over Ray Allen.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The traded players have played well for their new teams. GP lit up the Blazers last night and it Gooden was all Good in his first game with the Magic. Ray Allen is going to try and come out with an impressive debut, Problem is...he's never been a tough defender and I hope Kobe lights him up, drops another 40 + and spoils it for his first game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: piball*



> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Again I want Kobe to shoot the ball. I want to him to be aggressive but he has to play smart ball. He's shooting to close to 50% in his last games but you know what? He could be shooting 60% of he'd take smarter shots and stop forcing 5-6 shots a game. No matter how well he plays or shoots he has to keep his teammates involved. No matter how well he is going I'd rather he pass to an open Horry or Fox rather than force a fadeaway jumper over 3 defenders. I'd also like to see him get Shaq involved a little more because he can get Shaq easy shots. With all of the attention that he draws Kobe should be averaging 7-8 assists but during this streak I can't imagine him averaging more than 3. Kobe is a playmaker and he needs to get more people involved.


While I agree with you about Kobe taking smarter shots sometimes when you're shooting as well as he is every shot feels like its going to go down. So you have to live with some bad shots. MJ shot a ton of bad shots also during his streak of which I was witness to. 

I actually want him to play like he did against Houston when he backed off when he was doubled and fed teammates for some easy lay-ups and things. I think if he backs off just alittle it'll give him more freedom to score.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG, Kobe can't hit one free-throw.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I think the streak will end. It is the first half and Kobe has only 13 points. 

Kobe is capable of getting forty this game but I am afraid to say I don't think he will.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I think the streak will end. It is the first half and Kobe has only 13 points.
> 
> Kobe is capable of getting forty this game but I am afraid to say I don't think he will.


The more important thing is that we're winning and everyone is playing well, including Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> I think the streak will end. It is the first half and Kobe has only 13 points.
> 
> Kobe is capable of getting forty this game but I am afraid to say I don't think he will.


I was thinking the same thing, well...now he has 25 at halftime.

Shaq is playing great, he has 17. The defense on Allen and Lewis is really bad, they both have 18 points.


----------



## ghettobryant (Feb 15, 2003)

Kobe- 25 pts at the half


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

25 at half!?!?! Good gracious! He had 13 with 5 minutes left of the second. I love Kobe Bryant! 

He has also got 4 boards and 3 dimes. Better then usual in this streak!

If he could drop 50, 8, and 6 it would be nice. Not as good as Tracy McGrady's night but it still that is ONE night where McGrady is better and it's only by a little bit


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> 25 at half!?!?! Good gracious! He had 13 with 5 minutes left of the second. I love Kobe Bryant!
> 
> He has also got 4 boards and 3 dimes. Better then usual in this streak!
> ...


He had a very efficient half as well. 10-15 from the field and he got his mates involved.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

i am truly beginning to aprreciate our team. mad dog playing with desire and love, he is a rebounding madman. Fisher, George, RUsh doing well, very well. FOx playing like the captain that he is.


----------



## Pat13nt1y Wa1t1ng (Feb 8, 2003)

kobe - 35 pts. at the end of 3rd

the streak is still on:yes:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I hope he gets 50 again.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Kobe is playing wild, selfish basketball.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Christ! Kobe is 3-17 in the second half. I don't care how you cut it that is horrible.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

He now has 41 points thanks to an intentional foul by Rashard Lewis


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Kobe is playing wild, selfish basketball.


Well, true...but everyone wants him to get 40. Finally, he got it...and the Lakers can focus on WINNING.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Christ! Kobe is 3-17 in the second half. I don't care how you cut it that is horrible.


The whole thing is a joke. I have never seen someone try to make it to a certain statistical mark so hard, with the game still on the line. Kobe got it, but that was just a blatant attempt at extending a record and not an attempt to create a decent shot for yourself or your teammate. Wow.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

The Lakers won so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Boy, we sure got away from our offense there...good thing we were playing the SuperSonics, whose shooting was just as bad as Kobe's.

Oh, well...he got his 40 and the Lakers got a W.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe was just on fire in the first half, but then his rhythm was off in the second, and he just squeaked out the 40.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*keep on hating kc*

its a W!! let him force it as many times as he wants..
tmac did the same thing yesterday jackin up shots tryin to break the magics record...
oh well its a great day!!!


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> The Lakers won so it doesn't matter.



It does matter and it shows what kind of player Kobe is becoming. Statistical acheivements are more important to him than winning.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

I didn't really enjoy watching Kobe jack up all those shots but the crowd wanted it, his teamates kept feeding him the ball, and the team won...but I'm starting to wish this streak will end so Kobe can stop worrying about it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

God hopefully this streak is over soon. This was a close game at the end and Kobe almost sacrificed the win for his record. That was disgraceful.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: keep on hating kc*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> its a W!! let him force it as many times as he wants..
> tmac did the same thing yesterday jackin up shots tryin to break the magics record...
> oh well its a great day!!!



So because McGrady did it that makes it right?

At least McGrady did it in a blowout and not when the game was on the line.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sangha</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> It does matter and it shows what kind of player Kobe is becoming. Statistical acheivements are more important to him than winning.


I agree. Don't believe his statements from interviews, "I'm not worried about it, I'm letting the game to come me."

LOL, ok.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*cmon guys*

kobe has taken this team into the playoffs all by himself
their 11 - 2 during the streak..
dont hate on him just for this one game
i hope the streak goes all year


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> God hopefully this streak is over soon. This was a close game at the end and Kobe almost sacrificed the win for his record. That was disgraceful.


Thank God someone saw what I saw.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. Don't believe his statements from interviews, "I'm not worried about it, I'm letting the game to come me."
> ...


Uh, his teammates were the ones giving him the ball. It's not like they were shouting for the ball. They were just standing around waiting for him to get it.

KC, I know you aren't a hater. But when McGrady does stuff like this, you never say anything about it, and when Kobe does it who talk about him being a big ball-hog and not caring about the team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> God hopefully this streak is over soon. This was a close game at the end and Kobe almost sacrificed the win for his record. That was disgraceful.


Well, I want the streak to keep going, but yes...the way he got it was pretty disgraceful.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I want the streak to keep going, but yes...the way he got it was pretty disgraceful.


LOL, when Jemel says it, you agree. When I say it...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL, when Jemel says it, you agree. When I say it...


Well, you said statistics were more important to him than winning.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh, his teammates were the ones giving him the ball. It's not like they were shouting for the ball. They were just standing around waiting for him to get it.
> ...


I have honestly never seen McGrady play like Kobe did in those last 2-3 minutes. That's the truth.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I don't want it to keep going because as good as Kobe is that could be along time until it ends. What happens when it's still going at like 20 and the Lakers are playing someone like the Kings and Kobe has 34 points with the Lakers up 4 with 3 minutes to go? I'm not confident he'll make winning descions in that scenerio if the streak is still alive.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh, his teammates were the ones giving him the ball. It's not like they were shouting for the ball. They were just standing around waiting for him to get it.


They need to because this is starting to get ridiculous.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm saying...his teammates wanted him to get 40, and winning is most important to him, but the way he got 40 tonight was bad.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, you said statistics were more important to him than winning.


That's what it looked like to me, with him jacking up shots from all angles no matter if he was triple-teamed. Hey, that's just my opinion though.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe played well until the end chasing that 40 pts. He gets crticized for things other players also try and do but don't get criticized for. He's a punching bag. He's getting these records mostly in victory let him have his slice of history. Shaq has the MVP trophies , Kobe doesn't have any of those types of achievements. Don't think for a minute TMac's not aware that Kobe's gaining on him. But he has this protective sleeve around him when it comes to criticism. If you work as hard as Kobe's worked there's no shame in getting individual accomplishments as long as winning is first. Which it is with Kobe. He didn't have his normal energy in the 2nd half. 

George and Shaq played well as the Lakers keep stacking up victories.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I don't want it to keep going because as good as Kobe is that could be along time until it ends. What happens when it's still going at like 20 and the Lakers are playing someone like the Kings and Kobe has 34 points with the Lakers up 4 with 3 minutes to go? I'm not confident he'll make winning descions in that scenerio if the streak is still alive.


Hell yeah. As a matter of fact I'd like to see him cool off well before the playoffs because I don't want anyone shooting the ball 35-40 times every game. He is just flat out ignoring open teammates.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*if the game was actually on the line*

kobe would kick it to his open teammate to get the win and not worry about the streak..
come on man hes always been unselfish
hes not like tmac who couldnt play with vince.. or with hill when he was healthy


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Let me make it clear that I don't care when/if TMac, Iverson or Carter or whoever does this because I don't care if they jeopardize wins for their teams.

I'm a Laker fan first and a Kobe fan second. I also want to be clear that I don't feel like Kobe cares more about the streak than the wins, just that he would rather struggle to a win and keep his streak going than win eaisly and end the streak.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Kobe played well until the end chasing that 40 pts. He gets crticized for things other players also try and do but don't get criticized for. He's a punching bag. He's getting these records mostly in victory let him have his slice of history. Shaq has the MVP trophies , Kobe doesn't have any of those types of achievements. Don't think for a minute TMac's not aware that Kobe's gaining on him. But he has this protective sleeve around him when it comes to criticism. If you work as hard as Kobe's worked there's no shame in getting individual accomplishments as long as winning is first. Which it is with Kobe. He didn't have his normal energy in the 2nd half.
> 
> George and Shaq played well as the Lakers keep stacking up victories.


Kobe doesn't have anything to prove to anyone. He came into the league as an wild, selfish, impulsive kid but really changed the way he played after winning championships. I really thought he'd place winning above everything else now that he's a 3 time champion but he's been looking for indiviudal accolades this whole year. Now there is nothing wrong with winning MVP or anything but the team has to come first and right with Kobe it isn't. As for TMac watching Kobe, I'll bet you anything that it is Kobe who is watching TMac every night right now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I don't want it to keep going because as good as Kobe is that could be along time until it ends. What happens when it's still going at like 20 and the Lakers are playing someone like the Kings and Kobe has 34 points with the Lakers up 4 with 3 minutes to go? I'm not confident he'll make winning descions in that scenerio if the streak is still alive.


Oh come on man you can't be serious, Kobe has been a catalyst in us enjoying 3 straight titles and you think Kobe would put victory in jeopardy just to get a record. He gets more respect than that from me. Kobe always makes winning decisions as long as we're winnning I don't really see the problem. The Lakers are playing the best basketball they've played all season and now this streak is qquestioning his motives. I don't get it. 

Kobe care's more about winning than that. I can't figure why people don't think Mj and TMac and AI care as much about their numbers as Kobe does. You don't think TMac wants this scoring title of course he does. Just like Kobe wants to make history . AS long as the Lakers are winning which they haven't been doing most of the season whats the big deal. 

Kobe plays hurt , plays most of the minutes leads the team in scoring, assists and steals and some how he's doing something wrong chasing a record while the team is winning. Its not how you win but that you win.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: if the game was actually on the line*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> kobe would kick it to his open teammate to get the win and not worry about the streak..
> come on man hes always been unselfish


No he hasn't. Watch his games from a couple of years back before he was a champion and it looked eerily similar to what he's doing right now. Hogging the ball, throwing up wild shots, ignoring open teammates. As a youngster Kobe was very selfish and I fear that he's reverting back to that form.


----------



## NaS (Feb 21, 2003)

thing is... he truly can ice the game now... he's definately the best player in the L (w/ tmac )


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe doesn't have anything to prove to anyone. He came into the league as an wild, selfish, impulsive kid but really changed the way he played after winning championships. I really thought he'd place winning above everything else now that he's a 3 time champion but he's been looking for indiviudal accolades this whole year. Now there is nothing wrong with winning MVP or anything but the team has to come first and right with Kobe it isn't. As for TMac watching Kobe, I'll bet you anything that it is Kobe who is watching TMac every night right now.


He's been looking for accolades the whole year are you kidding me. He could have been scoring high for the last 3 years but he didn't because he put the team 1st . What are you saying. 

If Kobe was chasing accolades then he would be sitting out games when he did't feel good instead of jeopardinzing his scoring records by not playing at full strength. He suits it up every night feel good or not and straight gets after it. And you begrudge him this record. He hasn't missed games because of toes, Knee's ankles, flu's suspensions, or anything he just plays and plays hard. His teammates said before the Utah game that he said they weren't going to lay a game down just because they played double ot the night before . 

As for watching TMac you could be right because Kobe's more of a warrior than he is he wants to compete all the time winning ,winning scoring titles , championships everything. Thats what a competitior does he doesn't pick and choose the things he wants to compete at his instincts take over and he just competes. 

I hope Kobe continues being selfish and the Lakers keep on winning and he selfishes his way into 4 straight titles. Kobe could score 40 or more the rest of the year and I'd bet we win most of the games, Shaq gets 25 and we have a chance every night. This isn't last years Lakers or the previous 2 years these Lakers aren't as good thats why Kobe has to do what he's doing.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!


 I really thought he'd place winning above everything else now that he's a 3 time champion but he's been looking for indiviudal accolades this whole year.[/QUOTE] 

Wrong!!

This is just false. Kobe greatly increased his rebounds and assists this early season and you can thank Phil Jackson for asking him to pick up the scoring in the past three weeks. They were in danger of falling hopelessly behind for making the playoffs. What other "individual accolades" would they be.?....just curious.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: cmon guys*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> kobe has taken this team into the playoffs all by himself


I think it's just the players in this league doesn't play defense anymore. If they know that Kobe has been carrying the Lakers, why don't they just put pressure on Kobe the whole game? double team him or something? Well, they can't, not because of Shaq's pressence but the league is lacking of excellent defenders. Shaq is Shaq, no matter you want to double team or triple team him he'll still dominate the post. The defender should concentrate more on forcing Kobe to force shots. because, I know that Kobe will force any shots to score 40. 

But, I think some players now, for instance if T-Mac plays against Kobe... It will be a game which one would try to outscore the other instead of playing tough defense on one and another. so, I think Kobe's streak is still rolling...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh come on man you can't be serious, Kobe has been a catalyst in us enjoying 3 straight titles and you think Kobe would put victory in jeopardy just to get a record. He gets more respect than that from me. Kobe always makes winning decisions as long as we're winnning I don't really see the problem. The Lakers are playing the best basketball they've played all season and now this streak is qquestioning his motives. I don't get it.
> ...


He DID put the victory in jeopardy tonight. When you are only up 7 with 2 minutes to go and you are shooting double-pump jumpers while descending over 2 defenders with time left on the shot clock you are putting a victory in jeopardy in my book.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> He DID put the victory in jeopardy tonight. When you are only up 7 with 2 minutes to go and you are shooting double-pump jumpers while descending over 2 defenders with time left on the shot clock you are putting a victory in jeopardy in my book.


Did they get the victory is all I ask. All of the supposition is unfounded. He was shamelessly chasing the record but not at the cost of victory he knew the deal and he wouldn't let that happen and he didn't.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> I really thought he'd place winning above everything else now that he's a 3 time champion but he's been looking for indiviudal accolades this whole year.


Wrong!!

This is just false. Kobe greatly increased his rebounds and assists this early season and you can thank Phil Jackson for asking him to pick up the scoring in the past three weeks. They were in danger of falling hopelessly behind for making the playoffs. What other "individual accolades" would they be.?....just curious. [/QUOTE]

PJ asked him to be more aggressive. However, I noticed a disturbing trend with him during his 51 point game against Denver. He scored like crazy but he was shooting the ball on almost every possession and shooting with 2 or 3 defenders hanging off of him. Then you had the game against SA where he was out of control again. Sure he got 40+ but he took 40+ shots as well. Against NY he played a little better. Against the Rockets he took some horrible shots but he played well. He looked for open teammates and tried to control his aggressiveness. But the last 2 games I thought he shot the ball way too much and this is with Shaq back. Today in the 2nd half he was throwing up anything at the basket just to get 40. That is detrimental to the team. He needs to do what is best for the team. If we are losing and need some offense then he can and should provide some scoring. However, I don't want him to completely ignore open teammates like he's doing right now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Did they get the victory is all I ask. All of the supposition is unfounded. He was shamelessly chasing the record but not at the cost of victory he knew the deal and he wouldn't let that happen and he didn't.


Everything you say I agree with, but he put the team at risk of losing. 7 point leads with 2 minutes left aren't safe. And like I said I'm fearful of what he will do if he is close to the record in a tighter game. Had he shamelessly chased the record with a 20 point lead with 1 minute to go or something I would have no beef.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Everything you say I agree with, but he put the team at risk of losing. 7 point leads with 2 minutes left aren't safe. And like I said I'm fearful of what he will do if he is close to the record in a tighter game. Had he shamelessly chased the record with a 20 point lead with 1 minute to go or something I would have no beef.


People hold Kobe to almost perfect standards as long as they win I don't care how and I don't mind Kobe getting these records as long as they win. People discredit everything he does because they charecterize him as the most selfish player in the league. As for taking bad shots like I said He knew the deal he wouldn't put victory in jeopardy. Its not coincidental,that the Lakers started winning with Kobe scoring with these high numbers. 

I just don't begrudge the only player who lays it on the line every night a record as long as we're winning. I feel what you are saying I just think it has become to common to overanalize everything the man does when he gives it up every night.


----------



## Sleeperz (Feb 3, 2003)

kobe did apologize to his teammates about his ill-advised shots at the end.

but if it was up to me, i'd rather see him average 26 pt, 10 rbs, 8 asts in a Lakers win than 40 pt, 3 rbs, 2 asts. in a Lakers win


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sleeperz</b>!
> kobe did apologize to his teammates about his ill-advised shots at the end.
> 
> but if it was up to me, i'd rather see him average 26 pt, 10 rbs, 8 asts in a Lakers win than 40 pt, 3 rbs, 2 asts. in a Lakers win


Not so much the points thing. I don't mind if he averages 40 points as long as he does on 30 or fewer shots. It is when he starts to shoot 40 times to get 40 points that I become worried. If he can get 25-30 points on 20 shots and do all of those other thing then I'd like that.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

A few of his 4th quarter shots were ill-advised but some weren't too bad. They just didn't fall like they did in the first half. One of those attempts was a lay-up that looked like Kobe got fouled on. I don't mind him going for 40 as long as the shots are good and the team is winning. He just has to cut down a little on bad shots that's all.


----------

